# Has anyone conceived naturally following donor pregnancy



## Follie (May 9, 2008)

I was diagnosed with POF last year on the back of high FSH and low AMH and advised that donor eggs was our only option. We have been very fortunate and following our treatment in Spain now have gorgeous twin boys, born on 20th May.

Since their birth I am yet to see my period. Prior to treatment my periods were irratic but they tended to be more frequent then late. I'm aware that it could take a few months for my period to return (if at all) although I am not breastfeeding. However as I assume I can't get pregnant we don't use contraception - well that got me thinking, does pregnancy through donor result in kick starting the system, like you hear IVF does in couples with fertility problems?? If so has anyone conceived naturally following a donor pregnancy....


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Follie
There are several families in DC Network where the first child was conceived through egg or sperm donation and second or subsequent children without any help at all.  One family has DE twins and then two singletons conceived without help.  It doesn't usually happen, but it can!
Olivia


----------

